# Zelmac



## Guest (Jan 10, 2001)

Zelmac - does anyone know when this product will be approved and on the market?Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2001)

My mom contacted Novartis directly...the latest set of clinical trials are now in. Final FDA approval expected shortly, meaning Zelmac should be availabile within the next 3-6 months.


----------

